# BringGo available!



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Like the title says BringGo Navigation is now available in the US for the iPhone (not sure about Android). What does this mean? Cheap and easy navigation on your MyLink radio similar to the Panadora app. Does it work? Who knows! I've download the app and I'm currently downloading the massive navigation files right now. For more information search BringGo in iTunes or BRINGGO. 

Stay tuned for picks of this when I get out work and can plug my phone into the Cruze!


----------



## Justcruzing (Jan 14, 2013)

I get the feeling you will have to take your cruze into the dealership for a software update before you get the functionality. Unless you already have? But with that said I looked through their website and I saw no information on compatibility with the Cruze system. I only see Sonic and Spark. How did you find out it was available?


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

Wait...... The site says Spark and Sonic, nothing about the Cruze. Man I wish my 2013 Cruze supported Siri like the Spark and Sonic, unless I'm missing something..


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

I got an email from BringGo - the site mentions MyLink. Like I said, give me ~3 hours and I'll have a better idea on this.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Well the app on my iPhone works but does not populate a BringGo app on my radio. I have a phone into the dealer about a software update.


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

This is for the MyLink v2, all Cruze models have v1.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

I am looking / waiting for a site dedicated to modifying Mylink systems. If there isn't one made yet there will be sooner or later.

There has GOT to be people good at coding who are dumping the eeprom's from our systems and working on mods.....


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Chevy would have to make the app compatible with the cruze's mylink for it to show up on the screen, just like for stitcher and pandora. They would likely have to do a SD card upgrade or something. Maybe even a upgrade through USB like ford did with the mytouch upgrade?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I doubt you will see MyLink2 in the Cruze till the refresh for the 2015 model year.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

The BringGo app is not currently available on the Cruze. It is only on the Spark and the Sonic. I do not have any information as to if or when it may be available for the Cruze. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.

~Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Any new news yet on if the 2013 cruzen with the mylink infotainment center will ever be able to get the bringgo app? 

If the 2014 and beyond cruzes get all the upgrades and good apps on their mylink system, the 2013 infotainment center will already feel outdated and old especially when all the apps it gets now are pandora and stitcher.


----------



## Dryft (Mar 20, 2013)

I purchased my 2013 Cruze LTZ in October and received definite assurances from the dealer, who had definite assurances from their GM rep (should've gotten that in writing) that the navigation app would be coming out for the Cruze in a few months. Ever since BringGo was finally released without support for the Cruze I've been going back and forth with my dealership and GM customer service trying to get more information. 

I can't lock anyone into a straight answer, so I'm just assuming I'm screwed as far as navigation on the MyLink goes (OnStar turn by turn is alright, but it wouldn't be my first choice. Also, having to pay almost $30/mo for it =/ ). I'm just extremely disappointed, though not overly surprised, that I was so blatantly lied to by multiple people at the dealership. Other than that I love the car, but I certainly won't be taking anymore business to Parks as things stand now.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Unfortunately from all the reviews from BringGo users, it sucks anyway.


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

I honestly like the OnStar Nav, works well and talks to my phone.

Give that a shot and see if you like it 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

Starks8 said:


> Any new news yet on if the 2013 cruzen with the mylink infotainment center will ever be able to get the bringgo app?
> 
> If the 2014 and beyond cruzes get all the upgrades and good apps on their mylink system, the 2013 infotainment center will already feel outdated and old especially when all the apps it gets now are pandora and stitcher.


GM is still telling dealers it will be available for all MyLink radios, eventually. No time frame has ever been given



Starks8 said:


> Unfortunately from all the reviews from BringGo users, it sucks anyway.


We have had problems getting it to work on a couple of stock units (sonic and spark) and maybe that's why it hasn't been released for any other models yet.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm still pissed that nav isnt an option for the 2013 cruze but is for the Eco? What makes the Eco so much more special than the 1LT besides the obvious MPG thing. Hopefully the 2014 1LT cruzes will have the option to add factory nav!


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

I had the option to get Nav on my 2013 LTZ. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sorry, I meant for the 2013 1LT's.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> I'm still pissed that nav isnt an option for the 2013 cruze but is for the Eco? What makes the Eco so much more special than the 1LT besides the obvious MPG thing. Hopefully the 2014 1LT cruzes will have the option to add factory nav!


Hopefully it would be nice to factory Nav available for all Cruze trims. The only info I've seen so far 2014 Cruze is new exterior colors options.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> I'm still pissed that nav isnt an option for the 2013 cruze but is for the Eco? What makes the Eco so much more special than the 1LT besides the obvious MPG thing. Hopefully the 2014 1LT cruzes will have the option to add factory nav!


Starks so you decided to take your chances and get a 2014 1LT Cruze.? And not order a 2013 Cruze then.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> Starks so you decided to take your chances and get a 2014 1LT Cruze.? And not order a 2013 Cruze then.


Well I actually had a dealership order me a 2013 cruze but as I already stated, they are more then glad to sell it to someone else if I'm not able to pull the trigger on it once it arrives here in the next month or so. 

As far as the 2014 Cruze goes, if I'm not able to buy the 2013 or just ultimately decide against buying it in fear of this anti-freeze issue and the new gas powered 2014 cruze doesn't get some atrocious front and back fascia changes then I will just wait for the 2014 cruze and buy it.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Well I actually had a dealership order me a 2013 cruze but as I already stated, they are more then glad to sell it to someone else if I'm not able to pull the trigger on it once it arrives here in the next month or so.
> 
> As far as the 2014 Cruze goes, if I'm not able to buy the 2013 or just ultimately decide against buying it in fear of this anti-freeze issue and the new gas powered 2014 cruze doesn't get some atrocious front and back fascia changes then I will just wait for the 2014 cruze and buy it.


Did your dealer give you an order#


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Nope.


Did you go with white? Did you order the enhanced safety package?


----------



## Dryft (Mar 20, 2013)

ChevyMgr said:


> GM is still telling dealers it will be available for all MyLink radios, eventually. No time frame has ever been given


This is more information than I've managed to get out of GM or my dealer.


----------



## Rochas (May 27, 2013)

I've been told by a dealer the Cruze will be very unlikely to get BringGo support.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Rochas said:


> I've been told by a dealer the Cruze will be very unlikely to get BringGo support.


Yeah, I'm not surprised, yet still disappointed in Chevy! Also I remember reading that BringGo is for iOS/ Android and that's why the Cruze can't/won't get it. 

Personally, the reviews on the BringGo App haven't been so pleasant anyway, so maybe Chevy should just bless the Cruze owners (1LT owners especially) with better nav based apps like, Mapquest, Google Maps, and/or Apple Maps! 

And yes, I know you could just download these nav apps to a cell phone and have the instructions play over the speakers through the Bluetooth, but I want it/them to be integrated apps like the pandora and stitcher are and be able to be seen on the 7" color touch mylink screen!


----------

